# Vampiress Makeup Help~



## Shelly2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going to a vampire theme party next month, and want to dress up as a sexy vampiress. I'm wondering how I should do my hair and makeup. I have long blond hair and pale skin tone. Should I put my hair up or wear my down???

http://www.dmpclubwear.com/3-pc-sexy-womens-vampire-costume/

http://www.costumekingdom.com/p-11446-victorian-vampiress-halloween-costume.aspx

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2012)

i've always preferred blonde vampiresses to have their hair down as in this picture


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If your costume has a high collar, you might find that wearing it up works better. Other than that, it really doesn't matter.

A pale skin tone already fits the traditional view of how a vampire might look, being undead and all I'd suggest going for a completely bloodless look - no color in the face, as you can get with a very light matte foundation.


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

If you are applying any makeup to make your face pale, make sure to apply it to all exposed skin (neck, chest, arms, etc) so that it looks more complete. Use a blue or purple to hollow out your throat, jawline, and clavicles.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i really like the second costume option! i would also go with the light foundation and mabey some mascara..


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Hair up or down, I think a lot depends on your costume and how you want to look. Just remember you have to live with whatever you choose for hair, makeup, or costume.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Do the smoky eye shadow trick using browns of greays to give your self that dark eye look. Believe it or not I got the tips on how to do it from Martha Stwart dot com. But I'm sure another web site might have better instrutions. do a web search you would be amazed what you find.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

don't know if this helps, but you my want to at least look at it. just for some ideas!


----------

